# Money transfer to US



## Horus27 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi all, 

Anyone using Emirates NBD to tranfer money to the US? Specifically Chase?
I couldnt set it up online or at the branch today. People at Chase said the only use "Swift Code" but NBD is asking for a Fedwire number! Please advise.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I transfer every month from NBD to Wells Fargo. Never an issue. NBD just changed their system a few months ago to require the SWIFT as well as the Routing numbers for US accounts. You can get the routing number from your checks.


----------



## Horus27 (Jan 15, 2016)

sm105 said:


> I transfer every month from NBD to Wells Fargo. Never an issue. NBD just changed their system a few months ago to require the SWIFT as well as the Routing numbers for US accounts. You can get the routing number from your checks.


SM 105

Are you transferring via online banking or via a branch? 
I'm trying to set up a beneficiary online and it is asking for a Fedwire number which the US banks don't use! Any idea on what to do to resolve this? Thanks.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Horus27 said:


> SM 105
> 
> Are you transferring via online banking or via a branch?
> I'm trying to set up a beneficiary online and it is asking for a Fedwire number which the US banks don't use! Any idea on what to do to resolve this? Thanks.


I believe I put the routing number of the US bank in there.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Horus27 said:


> Are you transferring via online banking or via a branch?
> I'm trying to set up a beneficiary online and it is asking for a Fedwire number which the US banks don't use! Any idea on what to do to resolve this? Thanks.


I do the transfer via the mobile app.

Fedwire is just another term used for the ABA Routing number.


----------



## Horus27 (Jan 15, 2016)

I got it figured out finally! Thanks guys.


----------

